# ec90slx maintenance



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

hi, i have a set of your ec90 slx clinchers and just got a set of tubulars as well. was wondering what the hub maintenance should be? should any parts be replaced? any special grease? the new tubulars seem to spin a lot smoother then my clinchers do. the clinchers have about 3k-4k on them.


----------

